# Do I have to break my back?



## PeteNi (Oct 3, 2013)

get down to leaving more about me later but just trying to get some rebuild sorted out and can't find ready-mixed concrete delivered? Everywhere I look, even on the major infrastructure sites it appears to be hand-balled and apart from vehicle-sales I have not seen a mixer truck on the roads...I'm near Lousa/Seripins...any advice? Cheers, Pete.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've seen them in Figueiro Dos Vinhos so they will be available in that area....... tracking them down however might be another matter.


----------



## PeteNi (Oct 3, 2013)

Cheers matey...I'll do the research now I know they do exist...and post when...or possibly; if, I find them! Pete.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out on the building sites I've them delivering to & if I can get any contact details, I'll send you a PM.


----------

